# A Typical Morning in San Francisco, California...Cool Video



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2014)

Cool aerial video of foggy morning in San Francisco.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice pics.  Thanks.

  Nice place to *VISIT* but I like my climate better.


----------



## oldman (Oct 14, 2014)

Made many flights into the City by the Bay.


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ahh, beautiful San Francisco, my favorite city.......thanks SeaBreeze.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 14, 2014)

That was my "commute" for 18 years. Only two hours from my home, but I could leave here in 105 degree heat and hit the bridge where it would be 55 degrees. Always amazed me. This is the reason I own approx. 375 jackets. I would leave here in blistering heat,not even thinking about taking a jacket,only to get down there and freeze. Off to the store for a new jacket lol. I FINALLY started keeping one in the back of the car-something I STILL do,even though I don`t commute anymore.


----------

